
There are enough good RPGs to fit on a 20-sided die - throw0101a
https://theoutline.com/post/8684/dungeons-and-dragons-rpgs-recommendations
======
boudewijnrempt
Meh. Pikers. Our campaign started in 1992, with a home-grown system --
[https://valdyas.org/aurea.html](https://valdyas.org/aurea.html) \-- and it
hasn't ended yet. Though we've got a lot of arcs.

